# Suche leise Gehäuselüfter 120mm und 140mm



## Razorblade12 (30. Dezember 2010)

*Suche leise Gehäuselüfter 120mm und 140mm*

Ich suche Gehäuselüfter in den Größen 120 und 140mm. 
Das Forum habe ich bereits durchscht und dabei folgenden Thread gefunden: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/luftkuehlung/106594-lueftererfahrungen.html
Und auch den Testbereicht hier Be quiet Silent Wings USC BQT T14025-LF: 140-mm-Gehäuselüfter im Test - gehäuse, lüfter, be quiet habe ich mir durchgelesen. 

Das sollten die Lüfter können:

- sehr bis exterm leise bzw. komplett unhörbar. 
- die 140er könnten rot leuchten, müssen sie aber nicht. Punkt 1 geht definitiv vor. 
- Ich habe keine Lüftersteuerung, sie sollten also von Haus aus leise sein, bzw. zur Not mit einem 7V bzw. 5V Adapter. 

Bis jetzt bin ich bei den folgenden Lüftern hängen geblieben:

140mm:
bequiet SilentWings 140mm 1000rpm
Noiseblocker BlackSilent Pro

120mm:
Scythe Slipstream (zw. 500 und 1200rpm)
Noiseblocker BlackSilent Pro 900rpm
bequet SilentWings 120mm USC

Der 120er muss nicht arg viel können, nur leise sein, der kommt ans Heck, hinter den CPU-Kühler. 
Der 140er soll in die Front und einer auf den Deckel. 

Was meint Ihr dazu? Habt Ihr Erfahrungen, bzw. könnt Ihr mir Tips geben. Gibt es unhörbare, beleuchtete Lüfter?
Da Lüfter i.d.R. recht lange halten und oftmals wiederverwendet werden, soll der Preis vorerst mal egal sein.


----------



## Maneus Calgar (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Suche leise Gehäuselüfter 120mm und 140mm*

bei den 120 kann ich nur die noiseblocker empfehlen 
habe einen 120 mit 800rpm (lüftersteuerung) auf meinem gehäuse und der ist sehr leise
hatte vorher nen slipstream, 1000rpm glaub ich, der war deutlich lauter


----------



## cerbero (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Suche leise Gehäuselüfter 120mm und 140mm*

Thermalright 140er mit 120 Bohrungen

Ich hab 3 davon im Gehäuse, auch als Trio nicht hörbar.


----------



## Der kleine Jayson (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Suche leise Gehäuselüfter 120mm und 140mm*

enermax t.b silene sind sehr leise


----------



## Rolk (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Suche leise Gehäuselüfter 120mm und 140mm*

Beim 120er Lüfter kannst du ruhig beim Scythe Slipstream bleiben. Die 800 rpm Variante ist schon sehr sehr leise und die 500 rpm Variante dürfte unhörbar sein. Bleibt halt die Frage ob dir letzterer genug Luft schaufelt.


----------



## knarf0815 (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Suche leise Gehäuselüfter 120mm und 140mm*

guck mal hier vielecht ist das eine hilfe

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...0-update-58x-120mm-140mm-luefter-im-test.html


----------



## Dommerle (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Suche leise Gehäuselüfter 120mm und 140mm*

Beim 140er Lüfter nimmst du am einfachsten einen Be quiet! Silent Wings USC 140 und beim 120er Lüfter einen Be quiet! Silent Wings USC 120.
Das sind die leisesten Lüfter, die ich kenne, die aber trotzdem noch eine enorme Menge an Luft befördern.


----------



## PEG96 (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Suche leise Gehäuselüfter 120mm und 140mm*

Die silent wings pure sind auch zu empfehlen, die sind im grund silent wings nur ohne entkopplung und sie drehen nen bisschen langsamer


----------



## Uter (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Suche leise Gehäuselüfter 120mm und 140mm*

P/L: Enermax T.B. Silence
LEDs: Enermax T.B. Apollish
High-End: Be Quiet! Silent Wings USC/PWM oder Noiseblocker BlackSilent Pro (oder Multiframes, aber bei denen ist P/L nicht so gut)

Je nach dem wie empfindlich du bist ist eine Drosselung fast immer nötig. Bei etwas schnelleren Lüftern (bei Noiseblocker jeweils mit 2) hast du einen weiteren Regelbereich, falls du die Reserven doch mal brauchst.
Prinzipiell sollten alle genannten Lüfter reichen, um in einem Luftgekühlten System nicht mehr zu limitieren (das macht dann meist die Graka).


----------



## Razorblade12 (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Suche leise Gehäuselüfter 120mm und 140mm*

Erst einmal ein Dankeschön an Euch alle für das tolle Feedback. 

Die bequiets scheinen wohl die Favoriten zu sein. 

From last to first:

@Uter
Danke für die Tips. 
Sind die Apollish auch leise? Oder leuchten die nur?
Sorry für die blode Frage, aber, was die Lautstärke angeht bin ich extrem empfindlich. 

@knarf
Super, sowas habe ich gesucht 

@cerbero
Ich hab nur 140er mit 140er Bohrungen. 
Und farblich passen die nicht. 

@Maneus Calgar
Was hat der Lüfter original für Umdrehungen?


----------



## Der kleine Jayson (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Suche leise Gehäuselüfter 120mm und 140mm*

die T.b. silence sind sehr leise und das auch schon @ 12 volt


----------



## Uter (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Suche leise Gehäuselüfter 120mm und 140mm*



Razorblade12 schrieb:


> Sind die Apollish auch leise? Oder leuchten die nur?


Die T.B. Apollish sollten mit 900 rpm angenehm sein und sich problemlos in den sehr leisen Bereich drosseln lassen (<600 rpm).
Die Apollish Vegas kann man nur auf min. 800 rpm drosseln und damit sind sie zwar leise, aber nicht für ein extrem leises System geeignet. 
Die Aussagen lassen sich auch problemlos auf die 140er beziehen, nur mit einer jeweils anderen Drehzahl.

Was für eine Graka hast du? Was für ein Kühler ist auf ihr? Was für ein Nt hast du? Sind deine HDDs gedämmt?


----------



## Razorblade12 (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Suche leise Gehäuselüfter 120mm und 140mm*

@Der kleine Jayson

Das wäre die Bestätigung von Uter. 
Danke für den Hinweis @ 12V

@Uter
Das hört sich vielversprechend an. 
Noch habe ich eine MSI HD4850, Custom-MSI-Fan @36% <- extrem leise. Nur hörbar, wenn das Ohr am Lüfter schrammt. Soll die Tage gegen eine Sapphire HD6870 mit Sapphire-Fan getauscht werden. 
NT: Bequiet pure power
HDDs: 1xSSD, 1x 2.5" @7.2k, entkoppelt 
CPU: EKL Großglockner @ 400rpm


----------



## knarf0815 (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Suche leise Gehäuselüfter 120mm und 140mm*

hab durch zufall gerade einen tag vorher das roundup durchgelesen und dachte das es dir hilfe sein könnte
kann leider keine tipps aus erfahrung geben


----------



## Uter (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Suche leise Gehäuselüfter 120mm und 140mm*

Meinst du mit MSI-Custom-Fan den normalen singleslot-Kühler?
So wie es klingt kannst du mit den Enermax glücklich werden.


----------



## Der kleine Jayson (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Suche leise Gehäuselüfter 120mm und 140mm*

Die Lüfter von Uter T.B: Appolish sind aber andere als die T.B. Silence die T.B: silence sind leiser und fördern dabei emhr luft , die T.:B appolish sind extrem belleuchtet


----------



## elohim (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Suche leise Gehäuselüfter 120mm und 140mm*

Was 140er angeht sind die SilentWings eine klasse für sich, der Thermalright X-Silent ist auch hervorragend. Bei den 120er wären der SilentWings, Noiseblocker Multiframe und der Scythe Gentle Typhoon meiner Meinung nach die beste Wahl.
Wenns etwas günstiger sein soll dann kann ich die TB Silence empfehlen...

Thermalright X-Silent 140 Gehäuse-Lüfter, 140mm Lüfter: Lüfter Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de
be quiet! Silent Wings USC 140mm (BL014) 140mm Lüfter, Gehäuse-Lüfter: Lüfter Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de
be quiet! Silent Wings USC 120mm (BL013) Gehäuse-Lüfter, 120mm Lüfter: Lüfter Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de
Noiseblocker Multiframe S 120mm (M12-S2) Gehäuse-Lüfter, 120mm Lüfter: Lüfter Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de
Scythe Gentle Typhoon 120mm (D1225C12B3AP-13) Gehäuse-Lüfter, 120mm Lüfter: Lüfter Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de
Enermax T.B. Silence Lüfter Preisvergleich | Lüfter - Preise bei idealo.de


----------



## cerbero (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Suche leise Gehäuselüfter 120mm und 140mm*



Razorblade12 schrieb:


> ...
> @Uter
> Danke für die Tips.
> Sind die Apollish auch leise? Oder leuchten die nur?
> ...



Die drei Apollish bei meiner Frau sind runtergeregelt nicht hörbar. (Und sie leuchten trotzdem deutlich reizvoller als die (hörbaren) Lian Li-140er.)

Und bei mir war mir die Farbe schnurz, ich hab weder Window noch seh ich die Lüfter im Deckel meines Cosmos Pure Black


----------



## Uter (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Suche leise Gehäuselüfter 120mm und 140mm*

Ich finde 800 rpm ziemlich laut... kann aber auch sein, dass das daran liegt, dass ich von meiner Wakü verwöhnt bin. Als ich noch Lukü hatte, fand ich sie auch ziemlich leise. Ist natürlich auch immer von der Person abhängig.

@ Der kleine Jayson:
Die 140er Versionen des T.B. Silence und T.B. Apollish sind baugleich von dem Rahmen, Lager und Lüferblättern und fördern deshalb auch gleich viel bei gleicher Laustärke. 

Die 120er T.B. Silence haben etwas bessere Werte als die T.B. Apollish, haben aber durch ihren Halo-Rahmen auch Nachteile.


----------



## Razorblade12 (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Suche leise Gehäuselüfter 120mm und 140mm*

@Uter
Es ist eine Karte von MSI, die keinen Rferenz-kühler drauf hat. Siehe Anhang. 

Vielen Dank Euch allen. 

Ich werde mich wohl zwischen den Enermax und den bequiet entscheiden müssen.


----------

